# Jonny Quest Dragonfly prototype photos yet?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

When will we see the Dragonfly prototype? It's been awhile since it was first announced.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I am waiting too,.....given moebius history I have complete confidence in frank


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm wondering if it'll have the excessive dihedral Randy Cooper put on his kit to try to match the cartoon look. I wasn't fond of that approach.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I asked Moebius on FB last month and they said it was off to tooling.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Snapped this at the Moebius booth...


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

thats soooooo awesome !,......boy does it take me back !


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That Aurora stand makes me so happy.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> I'm wondering if it'll have the excessive dihedral Randy Cooper put on his kit to try to match the cartoon look. I wasn't fond of that approach.


Part of that "cartoon look" was meant to convey perspective, if I am not mistaken. I think the photo looks good. Should be possible to easily alter the kit a little bit in that regard if it is not satisfactory. Can't wait to see your take on it when you get your hands on the kit.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*cartoon*

been waiting on this one, ill have to pop in an episode tonight to compare.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Cool, it looks like a paper model. I wonder if they are going to include a JA decal for the tail in case you want to make a Jack Armstrong version.

David.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for putting up the photo of the prototype. It certainly whets my appetite for the kit. I wonder if there will be any kind of cockpit interior or if Moebius will leave that up to the 3rd party suppliers.


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks very much like the Anubis resin version I got years ago.
And if that's the case there will be no room for cockpit detailing - it'll be too small.

Derek


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I think the cockpit is 1/2" long at most.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I like the cartoon look, that is the way I will build it. 

I hope to see a Phantom Cruiser in the future.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

JeffBond said:


> I think the cockpit is 1/2" long at most.


Yeah, Carson Dyle mentioned that the stand that it is on is the standard size "Aurora-style" base. Use that as a scale for guessing the size of the thing.

Gene


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Please excuse me.......I need to go outside and scream very loudly......YES!!!!!!!
and 1/48 would be just fine....tho 1/32 would be nifty! *


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I hope to see a Phantom Cruiser in the future.


If only!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*watched it last night*

sliped a few episodes in last night, in some close ups they even show the panle lines


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And there's good cockpit shots throughout the opening titles.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Voyager*

I thought the cock pit for the Voyager was a nice touch, well there be a interior for the dragonfly or opening hatches ? even with out its going to be a long waited kit for me.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Considering the size/scale I doubt it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

woof359 said:


> I thought the cock pit for the Voyager was a nice touch, well there be a interior for the dragonfly or opening hatches ? even with out its going to be a long waited kit for me.


people dont realize the smallish scale of the thing even though the finished model is a nice size.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*dvd*

I watched several episodes last week, strange.... I remember it being better, plenty of shots of the jet with differant type aft landing gear. still a cool looking aircraft.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I watched the whole 1st season over the last few months.

I actually found it pretty good. The writing is on par with most shows from the 60's.
The animation is excellent, better than the Flintstones. Bandit is the most annoying
thing in the show.

I started the 2nd season, done in the 80s and really don't care for it.
I've seen a little of the 90s show and was not impressed.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

woof359 said:


> I watched several episodes last week, strange.... I remember it being better, plenty of shots of the jet with differant type aft landing gear. still a cool looking aircraft.


My problem with Johnny Quest was that even the best episodes weren't as exciting or polished as the title sequence. Still, in my opinion one of the best theme songs in television history.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Bandit was cool. Scrappy Doo was annoying.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

mach7 said:


> I watched the whole 1st season over the last few months.
> 
> I actually found it pretty good. The writing is on par with most shows from the 60's.
> The animation is excellent, better than the Flintstones. Bandit is the most annoying
> ...


Second season?! That was more of a revival show, wasn't it?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Kind of, It is listed as the 2nd season but was done 20 years later.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

mach7 said:


> Kind of, It is listed as the 2nd season but was done 20 years later.


It's amazing ... they haven't aged a bit!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

LOL :tongue:


----------

